# Wii- cheapest shop deals?



## donee (21 May 2010)

Hi, does anyone know where the cheapest place to buy a Wii  console and game in a shop and in Dublin 
Thanks in advance donee


----------



## suemoo1 (21 May 2010)

game stop usually do the best deals at the moment according to my teenager.. argos did have good deals also at christmas so you could compare the two


----------



## foxylady (21 May 2010)

HMV recently had a good deal for €179 which include wii sports resort, wii sports & just dance


----------



## donee (21 May 2010)

thanks foxylady


----------

